# Skirts



## ese (Oct 21, 2012)

This is for my daughter


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

really love this. do you have a link to pattern?


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Very nice I am sure she will be delighted with her skirt that her mum made especially for her.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh, I really love this skirt and your work is excellent! Is this a child's size pattern? Can you share where you found this pattern or is it an original design of yours? I would love to make this for my granddaughters.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I have 3 granddaughters and I love the look of this skirt. Was it difficult to do? What pattern did you use? Your work is lovely.


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

Beaitiful!


----------



## MJRITCHEY (Jan 22, 2011)

What a great skirt! Beautiful work too. Will you share the pattern?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Very nice work -- I like the construction method. It is wonderful to see a less usual garment. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Love it. I like having knit skirts to go with my knit tops. Can you share the pattern or at least a link to where the pattern can be purchased?


----------



## Ldlattuca (Jan 20, 2013)

Very nice. Do you have a link to the pattern?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful skirt and lovely knitting.


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh wow lovely :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Just what I have been looking for but alas I took a look in my mirror and realised it was not for someone shaped like a ballooon. You do very nice work and I am sooooo jealous.


----------



## Daisybee (Jul 26, 2011)

Lovely job. It reminded me of a figure skating skirt I made when I was sixteen -- over 70 years ago. It was a lot of work but when I did spins it flared out beautifully. Your daughter will love it.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Very nice work!


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Great job, what age is the skirt for?


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Great job, what age is the skirt for?


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

absolutely beautiful


----------



## ese (Oct 21, 2012)

Ravelry

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-flirt-skirt

I used Cascade 220


----------



## ese (Oct 21, 2012)

Adults


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I love your skirt. I honestly have one just like it. Same pattern, same color.
Love wearing it with black boots. Still one of my favorites. You did a great job.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

"Little Flirt Skirt" - how appropriate. You did a beautiful job with it; it's so cute.


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

Pumpkin007 said:


> Beaitiful!


I really can spell better than this!! Beautiful skirt!! Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

I know a niece who would love this and she lives in NY>


----------



## MJRITCHEY (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you for posting the link. I've downloaded the pattern and plan to make it too. You did a beautiful job.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

Beautiful work, I know it's not easy, years (and years) ago my gran knitted me a pleated skirt. I can see it now, it had an elasticated waist.
One day I was dawdling home and got caught in a huge downpour, got soaked.
The skirt got so heavy it was falling down! Stretched badly too.
Gran fixed it though, like Grans do
That skirt lasted years, then it got ripped back and made in to a cardi.
Talk about thrifty


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

This is an absolute beauty! Amazing work!


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Great!!!


----------



## Arlie (Jan 9, 2012)

A lovely skirt and I'm sure it was not easy. Great job! :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Awesome,beautiful skirt,you did a brilliant job. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

That's very nice!! What size is it?


----------



## Yarn-a-dab-ra (Jan 20, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful.&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Lovely skirt.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Your skirt is so nicely done, should look great on!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

That is a great looking skirt. You did a wonderful job. I have copied the pattern... I would love one, myself. 

Nice to have something "different" to knit. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Yarn-a-dab-ra (Jan 20, 2013)

I grew up in the Bronx. It also brought back memories. I didn't mention it because I wasn't sure anyone would know what I was reminiscing. Thank you NRoberts. I loved my pleated skirts.!!


----------



## Chubs1949 (May 24, 2013)

The skirt is beautiful! Love the job you did! Looks like it was a lot of work.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Very nice, is this for a little one or for a young adult? Love it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This is an adult pattern with sizing x-small through 2x.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Very classic, and your work is so very good. Professional!


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

damemary said:


> This is an adult pattern with sizing x-small through 2x.


Can anybody out there adapt for a child pattern? Would love it for my 9 year old GD


----------



## joy-ous1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Beautiful color and very nicely knit. Your daughter will love it.


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

Quite an accomplishment!! Your knitting is so lovely ...


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

lovely. beautiful work


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Love the skirt.


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

It is so pretty.


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

very nice pattern. will check on ravelry. thanks for sharing


----------



## MaryfromMO (May 27, 2013)

That is beautiful! I love the pattern and your work is excellent! Thanks for showing it.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Love it! Beautiful work.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

NRoberts said:


> If you did a ratio to the original pattern it should adapt just fine.


You give me too much credit. Not that much of an expert. Anybody willing to help?


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Great skirt , love the pattern .


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Very cute--thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nema (Mar 23, 2011)

i'm also in line waiting for the link. Love it!!!!


----------



## Moira Odwyer (Aug 24, 2012)

Very nice great job would you share the patter please thank you.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

ese said:


> This is for my daughter


One very lucky daughter! Its just georgous!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

Love it


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Love this skirt! I may have to make 2, one for my daughter and one for me! Thanks for sharing and inspiring me this morning!


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thank you for this link to Ravelry


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, what a great job, it is gorgeous!!!


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

ese said:


> Ravelry
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-flirt-skirt
> 
> I used Cascade 220


I would not have responded to the skirt as the pattern shows it, but your skirt is beautiful and very classy.

Maybe you should knit for the catalogs?


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

NRoberts said:


> This "looks" like you, Amy. Free on Ravelry.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/campanula-skirt


 This lovely pale green skirt--If I got it done, I would be afraid to wear it and maybe damage it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

lovely!


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

This is really pretty, I love the design!


----------



## nrskrachet (Jun 7, 2013)

Beautiful craftsmanship. Is that a result of experience, technique, or is it just a gift? How can I ever get my knitting that even and perfect??


----------



## Shirley2 (Jul 25, 2012)

This is really such a lovely skirt..it reminds me of one I had many years ago..You do such beautiful work


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Very nice skirt. Love the bottom edge.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty, especially the pleats.


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

I too would love to know where to get the pattern. It's a beautiful skirt and just the style I like.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Very nice skirt, and your knitting is fabulous.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful skirt and beautiful work! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Lovely pattern and excellent work. It looks so professionally done!


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

I LOVE what you've done! Are you able to share pattern or direct me to its origin?


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

That is awesome!


----------



## dpicanco (Feb 21, 2012)

Your work is lovely and I, too, would love to have the pattern.


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

Such a cute skirt - I have to add this to my "to-do" list!


----------

